# Elk summer sausage with cheese



## salmonclubber (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello everyone

on Nov 7 a couple of my buddies went out Elk hunting it was opening day for modern firearm season here in Washington they both got thier bull's one 4 point and a 5 point on Nov 13 we started butchering the 2 elk after work and finished them on the 14 th we ended up grinding 220 pounds of burger meat and had 20 roasts and i dont know how many pounds of steaks we cut all the steak was cubed 
i took home 25 pounds of ground meat for some summer sausage with cheese it turned out great here is a pic of the summer sausage i will post the pics of the elk as soon as i figure out how to get them to my photobucket account they are cellphone pics and i erased them off the phone got to figure out how to save them as a jpeg 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0356_00.jpg
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0357.jpg


----------



## bassman (Nov 18, 2009)

That sausage looks outstanding, Huey!  Love that elk meat.  I still have a late season cow tag for the whole month of December.  I need to make room in the freezers.


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 18, 2009)

Bassman start the smoker and make some sausage i know it does not last long around here


----------



## alx (Nov 18, 2009)

Man that looks good.Just real nice....


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great as usual. I've so far been skunked on my elk hunts. Have about 8 more days to try.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

Great Looking Summer Sausage...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(in the winter LOL)


----------

